# Monitor for Gaming Budget 8K



## Revolution (Sep 11, 2012)

I need a monitor for PC Gaming.
Sadly budget is only 8K.
What are the option currently available in the market ?
Thanks!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone ?


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2012)

Go for Dell st2220m it has only VGA and dvi port. If u want with hdmi port go for st2220l


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2012)

Also check TV and monitor section there are many threads like urs


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 15, 2012)

Revolution said:


> I need a monitor for PC Gaming.
> Sadly budget is only 8K.
> What are the option currently available in the market ?
> Thanks!



you may get this:

AOC 21.5 inch LED - E2243FW2K Monitor: Flipkart.com

a forum-member named *CyberKID* is using this monitor currently and had got it for a little more than 8.6k at costtocost, nehru place, new delhi. if you can extend your budget slightly, it would be good.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Sep 15, 2012)

@ GhorMaanas I am unable to send you message , receiving this -"has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

Ok, regarding the query, i will recommend the Samsung S22B370 monitor. Yes i have purchased Samsung S22B370H and i am really happy with it. Although it has only HDMI port and VGA, i needed HDMI port only to connect with my graphics card and the output is brilliant. The response time is only 2ms which makes it even better.  It has the different angles viewing technology and also a green saving feature which adjusts brightness and saves electricity. It got it for Rs. 8500 from Nehru Place, Delhi. Overall i am satisfied with it and will recommend it to you too. I could have gone for AOC but i couldn't trust that brand and that is why i had gone for the more popular and successful Samsung.  .

Hope i have answered your queries. If You have any more questions, you can freely ask me.


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2012)

I think most of the 22 inchers are in the price band of 8-8.5k so you should have quite a few options. Try scouting.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for ur replies guys!
I have checked local market recently.
Only found AOC i2251Fwe which is only under 8K.
But input lag is 14ms.
Though AOC e2243Fw2k is also near and heard LG IPS225V also near 9K from some other source but could not found in local market.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 16, 2012)

Better get Samsung S22B370 for around 9k.


----------



## adzzz (Sep 16, 2012)

@apurvgupta1 even i am thinking of buying a Samsung S22B370H Monitor. you said you got it from Nehru place. where from?
I also have to sell my old Samsung SyncMaster 753s, Where can i do this.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Better get Samsung S22B370 for around 9k.



Is it an IPS panel ?
Could not find any review.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 17, 2012)

apurvgupta1 said:


> @ GhorMaanas I am unable to send you message , receiving this -"has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."
> 
> Ok, regarding the query, i will recommend the Samsung S22B370 monitor. Yes i have purchased Samsung S22B370H and i am really happy with it. Although it has only HDMI port and VGA, i needed HDMI port only to connect with my graphics card and the output is brilliant. The response time is only 2ms which makes it even better.  It has the different angles viewing technology and also a green saving feature which adjusts brightness and saves electricity. It got it for Rs. 8500 from Nehru Place, Delhi. Overall i am satisfied with it and will recommend it to you too. I could have gone for AOC but i couldn't trust that brand and that is why i had gone for the more popular and successful Samsung.  .
> 
> Hope i have answered your queries. If You have any more questions, you can freely ask me.



oho! how many times will i have to keep deleting the messages 
thanks a lot for the alert 

that was really an elaborate information! i have suggested the same to my friend. he's now torn apart between size (wants 23"/24") and this. the 23" AOC monitor he had shown the link of to me had RT of 5ms, whereas samsung one is almost perfect for him albeit the size is a bit small. anyway, i'll talk to him & then arrive at some conclusion. thanks a lot again!


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Is it an IPS panel ?
> Could not find any review.



Nope, that is a TN panel.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 20, 2012)

Do anyone have AOC i2251Fwe ?
How looks Gaming/Fast Moving Picture with 14ms response time ?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2012)

Someone told me at other thread that LG IPS236V 23" IPS(guess old S-IPS panel) available @9K.
When I was searing for review found(tomshardware) the input lag gone up to 40ms for this monitor.
Official web of monitor brand always lie about spec I guess ?
AOC i2251Fwe showing 14ms then hat it gonna its input lag ?.....
Only way to find by checking Demo side by side ?
But,no shop gonna do that I guess


----------



## Revolution (Sep 29, 2012)

If any of the following monitor currently available in market please tell the price.

LG Flatron E2350V 
LG Flatron IPS 23"
Samsung XL2370 
HP 2311xi
Dell U2312HM
Dell U24M   

Should I wait for Dell S Series ?


----------



## sanny16 (Sep 29, 2012)

Aoc and I-ball monitor comes with a dvi for around Rs.5300. It is of 18 inches and LED type. Or you can go for acer 22 inch LED which has HDMI, DVI ports and it is around Rs. 7500.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 1, 2012)

What bout AOC I2353 (ips) monitor with 2ms response time best for gaming if u increase a budget a little u can get this monitor for @~1o.5k!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2012)

AOC is OK but I can't spend 11K for 23" AOC panel.
Don't know about Dell U2212HM 21.5" IPS.
May be have to wait for Dell S Series IPS.
Saw at international web that price starts from $150.
Any idea about price in India ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 3, 2012)

no not really


----------



## Revolution (Oct 4, 2012)

May be it will take time to launch here.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 4, 2012)

Revolution said:


> If any of the following monitor currently available in market please tell the price.
> 
> LG Flatron E2350V
> LG Flatron IPS 23"
> ...



Dell U2312HM : 15.5k



Revolution said:


> AOC is OK but I can't spend 11K for 23" AOC panel.
> Don't know about Dell U2212HM 21.5" IPS.
> May be have to wait for Dell S Series IPS.
> Saw at international web that price starts from $150.
> Any idea about price in India ?



if it is 150$ outside then price here would be around : 150 * 55 + 3/4k = 11-12k


----------

